# Insurgency: Sandstorm



## ollienoclue (Jan 30, 2017)

Just thought I would bring this game to the attention of the forum for those so interested. 

Very cheap on Steam, unfortunately PC only at this time but will be coming to console I believe. Was dirt cheap at half price recently.

Only downside is fairly high recommended specs. Very good looking game. Not a high pace twitch shooter like COD. More tactical. Very intense, gritty and atmospheric game, certainly has a more serious feel to it. Not as simulation laden as Arma 3. Graphics excellent.

Still in development however, vehicles are coming as are more game modes. More weapons are in the pipeline and maps. Lighting in night mode needs tweaking but well worth a look for the £12 I paid.


----------

